# Darius



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Darius , what a complete and utter tosspot.
Saw him on MTV last night "performing" on his latest video, just as crap as all the other tosh he's bought out.
Have you seen it? I don't know what it's called , he is in a train station concourse singing, well miming, he can't possibly concentrate on singing at the same time as pulling all those fucking stupid facial expressions. Eyes to the ceiling, eyes left eyes right, lick lips, flutter eyelashes, look pretentious, FUCK OFF what a complete and utter fucking idiot. 
If he was here right now I'd poke him in the eye that's how pissed off I am. Wanker. Â 
Thats better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

LOL !!! Never mind his tunes Lisa I'm interested in other things that go on his mind PHWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *giggle* :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

ehh?
What did she say?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Abi, 
That wasn't a "I like Darius" post was it? :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i think she fancies him Lisa...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Lisa

So I guess you are not a fan, have to agree, he is utter crap

Maybe a change of fledgling career is called for, lol, to something he can do


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

*blush* oh no my secrect is out heheheh I think he is nice looking :. Sorry if I disapoint you all lol :-*


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Lisa, he is locally known as a "Baw Bag"


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Er, can we have a translation please?

BTW, I think Gareth Gates and Will Young stink too!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Er, can we have a translation please?
> 
> BTW, I think Gareth Gates and Will Young stink too!


Translation? What to Abi's giggles and girlie squeaks or my ranting and raving ( sorry, but I was told swearing is complusory in the flame room*giggle, titter, blush*)

Gareth Gates and Will Young yep a couple of fudge packers.
Translation?.....nah
Lisa 
x Â


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL!

Sorry - I knew what I meant! It's the 'baw bag' I don't get.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> LOL!
> 
> Sorry - I knew what I meant! It's the 'baw bag' I don't get.


Translated to Ball Sack ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

LOL!

Well I hadn't a clue either.
Do you think it means he has a face like a scrotum. ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

At least I used the official term!

My kids called that a "Nadge Bag"


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Mmmm and I was just about to bite into my sandwich.

Scrote face, eh? TV will never be the same again.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

No scotch eggs then CCC?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Fat free , of course


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Would that have to be two? :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well If you nibble all the meat off...........*edited*

Weren't we discussing Darius 5 minutes ago?

Lisa


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

...........................stinks................................there back on topic ;D

*Laughs heartily* ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

I still love my Darius :.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

And Robbie Williams :


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

And ... Craig David ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL! Keep going, Abi! We might find one we all agree on!

So far... getting colder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

I know I know ... John Bonjovi LOL :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

ok ok I know you lot just love S Club 7 but really really HATE to admit it dontcha ;D !!!! :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Doh!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

:


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Who's been peeking?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> And Robbie Williams Â :


I'd much rather have his EX....Rachel Hunter :-* :-* :-* [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] Gggrrrrr


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Abi.

I'd fucking hate to be on your Desert Island Discs destination. 

Do you like Russ Abbot "Atmosphere" too?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

One answer for you above ^^^^ *squeak* !!!! ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just though Darius should be at the top again with TJ.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi girlies!

Just a thought - have we established that Abi is not in fact R1...?

I reckon that only a bloke would think us girls actually like Darius/Robbie/Craig David... (btw can I add that tosser Beddingfield to the list too)

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Darius is tooo godamned smarmy! Beddingfield is a tosser and even though I can't stand the sight of him, the lyrics to his last single were pretty good for a girly sort of song : :


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL! Add away, T7!

I see that Terence Trent D'Pretentious is making a comeback, under another name. I just can wait. ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Hi girlies!
> 
> Just a thought - have we established that Abi is not in fact R1...?
> 
> ...


I must have missed that, Abi sounds like a girlie to me, abeit fluffy, a bit squeaky and nice. But a girlee, for sure. Though I always suspect anyone that uses the "sexy" icon, and changes their name to a "cool" spelling, like soooooozeeee or , or whatever it was.

I don't think R1 could be that erm, you know, Chelsea Girl. No Abi is a girl, I would be totally gobsmacked if she was wasn't.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> I must have missed that, Abi sounds like a girlie to me, abeit fluffy, a bit squeaky and nice. But a girlee, for sure. Though I always suspect anyone that uses the "sexy" icon, and changes their name to a "cool" spelling, like soooooozeeee or , or whatever it was.
> 
> I don't think R1 could be that erm, you know, Chelsea Girl. No Abi is a girl, I would be totally gobsmacked if she was wasn't. Â


my jury is still out on this one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Erm excuse me girlies  what makes you think I am a male :-/... everything about me is totally female *she looks down*  if you don't believe me then go to NickyB's meet this saturday and meet me  oh yeah and my 'squeaky' voice too


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi looks like a girl but she wouldn't let me see more... just to make sure! LOL ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Erm excuse me girlies Â  what makes you think I am a male Â :-/... everything about me is totally female *she looks down* Â  if you don't believe me then go to NickyB's meet this saturday and meet me Â  oh yeah and my 'squeaky' voice too Â


Abi - If Vlastan thinks you are a girl I'm sure you are... ;D But us girls need to be on permanent alert bcos the guys (particularly R1) have threatened to reinvent themselves as a lady TT owners in the hope of getting an invite to our secret girls meets...  speaking of which what we doing next Lisa? your turn to choose!

Sadly can't do Sat afternoon meet (TTOC meeting) but will be there in the evening - you coming along...?

Louise


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Erm excuse me girlies Â  what makes you think I am a male Â :-/... everything about me is totally female *she looks down* Â  if you don't believe me then go to NickyB's meet this saturday and meet me Â  oh yeah and my 'squeaky' voice too Â


Oh go on then 

Watch out though they'll get us one day


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Cheers Vlastan


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Abi - If Vlastan thinks you are a girl I'm sure you are... ;D But us girls need to be on permanent alert bcos the guys (particularly R1) have threatened to reinvent themselves as a lady TT owners in the hope of getting an invite to our secret girls meets...  speaking of which what we doing next Lisa? your turn to choose!
> 
> Sadly can't do Sat afternoon meet (TTOC meeting) but will be there in the evening - you coming along...?
> 
> Louise


Hi Louise,
no can do I'm afraid.

So it's my call for the next girlee meet then? Hmmm I'll get thinking. ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Did any1 else see Darius on CeeBBC this morning?

He is such a show off : ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

LOL OK there are piccies from Nickyb's meet yesterday to prove that I am certainly NOT Vlastan and am Abi  to please those who thought any different ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> LOL OK there are piccies from Nickyb's meet yesterday to prove that I am certainly NOT Vlastan and am Abi Â  to please those who thought any different Â ;D


I Â O Â U a g&t then, when we have no cars!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

KCTT thats ok hunnii make it a tia maria and coke *YUMMY* :


----------

